# Thoroughbreds, Saddlebreds, and Western Riding



## ayeshaqureshi00 (May 18, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I'm just curious to know if a thoroughbred or saddlebred would be appropriate for western riding, including barrel racing and possibly reining. I appreciate the input and would like to know the reasons, for instance why or why not


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

My little TB mare did really well in the little WP stuff around my area, she beat out "low and slow" QHs many a time! She was very quick so turned the barrels really well. Thing is, you don't want a large horse, 16hh is getting a little big. 

Just thought I'd chuck my 2 cents in!


----------



## ayeshaqureshi00 (May 18, 2008)

Thanks just...that makes sense about not getting a horse that is too large


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

I have a saddlebred barrel racer  

he's not big - 15.2 and short coupled like a QH

Here are some pics:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't see anything wrong with using a tb really.  Saddlebreds aren't too bad, either.  I agree with JDI, just don't get one that's really large.


----------



## Grahamstephani (Sep 22, 2007)

I've barrel raced on almost everything... Haha. I see no problem with a tb or Saddlebred.


----------



## Kissmeinsanity (Jun 7, 2008)

I own a saddlebred mare that does western. She can barrel race and is quick as a quarter horse. I think a a saddlebred or tb would be an awesome western horse they just need the training just like every other horse. People are so sterotypic with what horse can do what. Any horse can do anything with the training. 

Thats my feelings to it all.


----------

